# PCGH-Sonderheft Traum-PC selbst bauen - jetzt vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Sonderheft Traum-PC selbst bauen - jetzt vorbestellen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Sonderheft Traum-PC selbst bauen - jetzt vorbestellen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Oktober 2010)

Nicht böse gemeint liebe PCGH-Redaktion, aber eure Zielgruppe, sprich eure Stammleserschaft - grösstenteils wohl Techniknerds - werden höchstwahrscheinlich wissen wie man sich eine eigene Kiste zusammenbastelt, darum lesen wir ja euer Magazin, und nicht die ComputerBLÖD (Name subtil verändert), ich sehe da jetzt für mich persönlich grade wenig Kaufanreize für dieses Sonderheft ... Windowstipps gibts in fast jedem x-beliebigen Heft, und zwecks Kühlungsoptimierung etc. gibts die normale Heftfassung bzw. das Extreme-Forum wenn man Fragen hat.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Oktober 2010)

Da bin ich überhaupt nicht böse. 

Aber unsere PCGH-PCs werden auch sehr geschätzt - und angeblich bauen alle Leute ihre Rechner hier selbst. 

Will sagen: Es gibt bestimmt im Umfeld von den PCGH-Nerds Menschen, die vielleicht mal ihren PC selbst bauen wollen, ohne die Druiden im Umfeld zu befragen. Und da kommt dann dieses Sonderheft ins Spiel. Wobei wir da bestimmt auch einige coole Artikel drin haben, die noch niemand kennt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Oktober 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen: Die große Mehrheit der PCGH-Leser mag zwar ihre PCs selbst bauen, ist aber sicherlich nicht mit diesem Wissen auf die Welt gekommen, sondern hat durch entsprechende Lektüre - etwa PC Games Hardware - das erforderliche Wissen erworben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja, stimmt schon ... wirkt halt nur komisch wenn man Leser der ersten Stunde ist und schon gefühlte 20 Ausgaben von euch im Regal stehen hat in denen es (teils) um den PC-Zusammenbau geht. ^^



Und die PCGH-PCs ... habe ich bereits 2 Leuten erfolgreich empfohlen, wollten halt einen komplett fertigen Rechner mit Garantie auf das "Gesamtwerk", und im Gegensatz zur der ötteligen Medion-Kiste eurer Konkurrenz vom "Spielestern" (*Hust*) taugen die a) was hinsichtlich der Komponentenauswahl und b) des Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses - besagte konkurrierende Redaktion wurde in ihrem eigenen Forum von ihrer Community für ihren neuesten PC auseinander genommen. xD


----------



## rabe08 (4. Oktober 2010)

Zu meiner Überraschung lese ich HIER, in DIESEM Forum, immer wieder

"brauche neuen PC, will nicht/kann nicht/trau mich nicht selbst zu bauen"

Die Zielgruppe für dieses Heft ist hier vertreten. Obwohl ich nur einmal im Leben einen Fertig-PC gekauft habe, mein erster 1992, habe ich mir überlegt, das Sonderheft zu holen, um Anregungen und Ideen zu bekommen. Der Markt ist inzwischen so groß, dass es sehr schwer ist, über alle Komponenten den Überblick zu behalten. Gute Ideen habe ich schon öfters aus der PCGH und dem Forum gezogen.


----------



## windows (4. Oktober 2010)

Das Heft wird  für mich leider zwei Wochen zu spät, wird aber trotzdem bestellt, steht bestimmt irgendetwas drin (vor allem bezüglich Bios) das ich nicht weiß.


----------



## Razor2408 (4. Oktober 2010)

Für mich persönlich uninteressant, aber für jene die vorhaben mal einen PC selbst zusammenzubauen und noch keine/wenig Erfahrung haben sicher sehr gut.


----------



## BANANA (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde mir dieses Heft aufjedenfall kaufen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (4. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich sollte man das von den Leuten hier ja erwarten können, dass sie einen PC zusammen bauen können


----------



## Pravasi (5. Oktober 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man das von den Leuten hier ja erwarten können, dass sie einen PC zusammen bauen können


Wieso das denn?
Ich interessiere mich z.B. sehr für Hardware im theoretischen Bereich,bin aber eigentlich technisch eher ungeschickt,bzw.kann oft nicht die nötigen Zusammenhänge erfassen.
Trotzdem wäre ich gerne bereit,deinen nächsten PC mal probeweise zusammen zu bauen!
Wenn das dann gut geht,riskiere ich es auch mal bei mir...
Krieg ich ne Chance?


----------



## xOx NexXxoS xOx (5. Oktober 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man das von den Leuten hier ja erwarten können, dass sie einen PC zusammen bauen können


Naja ich hab schon viele Leute gesehen die einen Lamborghini habn aber nicht wissen wie man damit richtig fährt


----------



## violinista7000 (5. Oktober 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man das von den Leuten hier ja erwarten können, dass sie einen PC zusammen bauen können



Jeder musst/musste seine erste Erfahrung irgendwann erleben, sogar du! 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da bin ich überhaupt nicht böse.
> 
> Aber unsere PCGH-PCs werden auch sehr geschätzt - und angeblich bauen alle Leute ihre Rechner hier selbst.
> 
> Will sagen: Es gibt bestimmt im Umfeld von den PCGH-Nerds Menschen, die  vielleicht mal ihren PC selbst bauen wollen, ohne die Druiden im Umfeld  zu befragen. Und da kommt dann dieses Sonderheft ins Spiel. Wobei wir da  bestimmt auch einige coole Artikel drin haben, die noch niemand  kennt.





PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Die große Mehrheit der  PCGH-Leser mag zwar ihre PCs selbst bauen, ist aber sicherlich nicht mit  diesem Wissen auf die Welt gekommen, sondern hat durch entsprechende  Lektüre - etwa PC Games Hardware - das erforderliche Wissen  erworben.



Stimmt! Ich persönlich werde ich mir den Titel PC-Selbstbauer nächstes Jahr verdienen, wenn SB und BD da sind.


----------



## jobo (5. Oktober 2010)

Finde ich nur mäßig intreresant. 
Also ich weiß wie man einen Pc zusammenbau und denke auch dass die meisten PCGH-Leser auch über das nötige Fachwissen verfügen. Und ich finde es auch nicht toll einfach den Stoff der vergangenen Ausgaben dann enfach zwichen ein paar neuen Artikeln zu finden. Das ist mir schon bei der letzten Ausgabe des Sonderheftes zum Thema Übertakten bitter aufgestoßen, dass kaum Neues drin war.
Nja, ob ich mir die kaufe sthet noch in den Sternen. Wenn ich sie am Kiosk sehe kann ich ja mal durchblättern. Vielleicht gibts doch noch ein paar nützliche, neue Tipps.


----------



## Kuanor (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Fachwissen "Wie Baue Ich Einen PC?" ist ja nicht das Problem.Funktioniert das ganze Zusammengeschraubsel auch das ist hier die Frage.Ich werde mir das Heft kaufen und ich denke mancher MAULHELD_PC_BAU_PROFI kann da auch noch genug Tipps finden.
Entschuldigt Meine Ausdrucksweise Aber Ich Kann Mit Political Correctness Net So Gut.


----------



## Creep1972 (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ihr seit ja eine lustige Truppe. Gerade feiert ihr euer 10-jähriges Bestehen. Und dann "liefert" ihr hier ein Sonderheft zum Thema, wie baue ich meinen PC richtig zusammen. Das verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, quasi eine Zusammenfassung älterer Hefte. ich fände es klasse, wenn ihr mal ein Sonderheft machen würdet, wo bspw. eure Fachwissenseiten ( Hintergrundwissen) aus dem Heft zusammen gefasst sind. Sowas lese ich total gerne wenn ich in der Badewanne liege, kein Witz!! Früher war das auch mal mehr, als ihr noch den Redakteur mit dem Vollbart hatte, Henner Schröder hieß er glaub ich. Oder mal ein Kompendium über BIOS- Einstellungen, die auch wirklich jeden Schalter erklären, ich weiß das ihr sowas schon im Ansatz gebracht habt. Aber leider nie vollständig. Außerdem scheint das Sonderheft ja eher was für Intel-Jünger zu sein....


----------



## ReaCT (6. Oktober 2010)

Kann man das Sonderheft beim Kiosk kaufen? Sry wenn ichs überlesen hab


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, kann man natürlich.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (7. Oktober 2010)

Creep1972 schrieb:


> Also ihr seit ja eine lustige Truppe. Gerade feiert ihr euer 10-jähriges Bestehen. Und dann "liefert" ihr hier ein Sonderheft zum Thema, wie baue ich meinen PC richtig zusammen. Das verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, quasi eine Zusammenfassung älterer Hefte. ich fände es klasse, wenn ihr mal ein Sonderheft machen würdet, wo bspw. eure Fachwissenseiten ( Hintergrundwissen) aus dem Heft zusammen gefasst sind. Sowas lese ich total gerne wenn ich in der Badewanne liege, kein Witz!! Früher war das auch mal mehr, als ihr noch den Redakteur mit dem Vollbart hatte, Henner Schröder hieß er glaub ich. Oder mal ein Kompendium über BIOS- Einstellungen, die auch wirklich jeden Schalter erklären, ich weiß das ihr sowas schon im Ansatz gebracht habt. Aber leider nie vollständig. Außerdem scheint das Sonderheft ja eher was für Intel-Jünger zu sein....



Mit diesem speziellen Heft sollen auch Leute angesprochen werden, die sonst nur selten oder gar nicht PCGH lesen. 

Die zeitliche Nähe zum 10-jährigen Jubiläum ist eher Zufall, die Planung der Sonderheft-Themen wird früh festgelegt.

Ein reines Wissens-Sonderheft ist angedacht; hier sind wir aber noch nicht zu einem endgültigen Entschluss gekommen.

Ein reines BIOS-Sonderheft dürfte wohl etwas arg speziell sein ... hier sind die Aussichten eher schlecht.


----------



## jobo (8. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Ein reines Wissens-Sonderheft ist angedacht; hier sind wir aber noch nicht zu einem endgültigen Entschluss gekommen.
> 
> Ein reines BIOS-Sonderheft dürfte wohl etwas arg speziell sein ... hier sind die Aussichten eher schlecht.



Also ein Wissens-heft fände ich auch sehr interesant. Würde mir auch sehr gefallen!

Ein Bios-Sonderheft fände ich aber auch super interesant würde mich auch super freuen, aber wenn es nicht geht, dann ist es okay. Kann man das nicht in ein Wissens-Sonderheft reinpacken?


----------



## Creep1972 (8. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Mit diesem speziellen Heft sollen auch Leute angesprochen werden, die sonst nur selten oder gar nicht PCGH lesen.
> 
> Die zeitliche Nähe zum 10-jährigen Jubiläum ist eher Zufall, die Planung der Sonderheft-Themen wird früh festgelegt.
> 
> ...




Das Wissens- Sonderheft würde ich kaufen!!! Themenvorschlag von mir:
1. Wie funktioniert ein Quantencomputer. Unterschiede zu konventionellen PC´s.
2. Was sind DNA basierte Computer, bzw. wie funktionieren sie.
3. Die perfekten Einstellungen zwischen Netzwerk, Firewall und/ oder Router.
4. Prozessorarchitekuren, früher, Gegenwärtig und in der Zukunft.
5. Unterschiede und technischer Aufbau zwischen Telefon- und Kabelmodems.
6. Möglichkeiten von VDSL- Anschlüßen und sinnvolle Einsatzgebiete.


----------



## Zsinj (9. Oktober 2010)

Creep1972 schrieb:


> Das Wissens- Sonderheft würde ich kaufen!!! Themenvorschlag von mir:
> 1. Wie funktioniert ein Quantencomputer. Unterschiede zu konventionellen PC´s.
> 2. Was sind DNA basierte Computer, bzw. wie funktionieren sie.
> 3. Die perfekten Einstellungen zwischen Netzwerk, Firewall und/ oder Router.
> ...


1 und 2 sind etwas arg speziell und bisher auch noch eher Science Fiction, könnte man aber mir Punkt vier an kratzen. 

Das mit Netzwerk, Firewall und/ oder Router finde ich sehr interessant, aber man sollte dabei auch noch die Sicherheit mit betrachten. 

5 und 6 sind auch sehr interessant, da hat auch die ct schon einiges dazu gebracht.


----------



## Juicebag (11. Oktober 2010)

Find ich großartig und hab ich mir direkt bestellt, da ich nun meinen ersten PC selbst zusammenbauen will. 
Da kommt mir jede Hilfe gelegen, vor allem bzgl. BIOS, und ich kanns meiner Freundin zeigen die gestern starr behauptet hat, dass ich sows eh net können würde. ^^

Wird bei mir jedoch ein AMD-System und in dem Preview seh ich nur den Einbau von Intel. Zeigt ihr in dem Heft auch den AMD-Einbau oder ist der so identisch, dass es dessen nicht bedarf?

Ach ja und sind dann auch Tipps für Produkte enthalten?? z.B. Wärmeleitpaste? Hab davon nämlich keine Ahnung (braucht man die überhaupt, wenn man eh nicht übertakten will?)

Mfg


----------



## Loki1978 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich gut an. Glaube ich werd mir das Sonderheft mal zulegen.


----------



## e4syyy (12. Oktober 2010)

Wird auch erklärt wie man das BIOS einzustellen hat?


----------



## KennyKiller (12. Oktober 2010)

Für mich eher, uninteressant, da ich schon mit 8 oder 9 wusste wie man nen PC zusammenbaut (und konfiguriert)  ...


----------



## Creep1972 (12. Oktober 2010)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Für mich eher, uninteressant, da ich schon mit 8 oder 9 wusste wie man nen PC zusammenbaut (und konfiguriert)  ...



Wow, da lernen andere noch lesen und schreiben und du konntest schon ganze Handbücher entziffern und fachlich versiert konfigurieren


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Oktober 2010)

Creep1972 schrieb:


> Wow, da lernen andere noch lesen und schreiben und du konntest schon ganze Handbücher entziffern und fachlich versiert konfigurieren


Was findest du da so witzig? Manche können schon mit 4 lesen und schreiben und die anderen mit 8 Linuxkernel kompillieren, kenne einige sogar persönlich.

Zum Heft: so ein Thema alle paar Jahre ist immer nützlich, schließlich gibt es immer wieder Nachwuchs, welcher das braucht. So wie ich es vor 7 Jahren gebraucht habe . Selber werde ich es wahrscheinlich zum ersten mal in den letzten Jahren nicht kaufen, *sorry*

EDIT: die hier 





Creep1972 schrieb:


> Das Wissens- Sonderheft würde ich kaufen!!! Themenvorschlag von mir:
> 1. Wie funktioniert ein Quantencomputer. Unterschiede zu konventionellen PC´s.
> 2. Was sind DNA basierte Computer, bzw. wie funktionieren sie.
> 3. Die perfekten Einstellungen zwischen Netzwerk, Firewall und/ oder Router.
> ...


 angesprochenen Themen sind aber wirklich interessant, wie wäre es damit?


----------



## Sushimann (14. Oktober 2010)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Was findest du da so witzig? Manche können schon mit 4 lesen und schreiben und die anderen mit 8 Linuxkernel kompillieren, kenne einige sogar persönlich.
> 
> Zum Heft: so ein Thema alle paar Jahre ist immer nützlich, schließlich gibt es immer wieder Nachwuchs, welcher das braucht. So wie ich es vor 7 Jahren gebraucht habe . Selber werde ich es wahrscheinlich zum ersten mal in den letzten Jahren nicht kaufen, *sorry*
> 
> EDIT: die hier  angesprochenen Themen sind aber wirklich interessant, wie wäre es damit?



rofl? mit 8 hab ich noch an so sachen wie Fussball ähnliches gedacht


----------



## Geko (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das Sonderheft schon bestellt, da ich mir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in den nächsten Monaten einen PC selbst zusammenbauen werde.
Grundsätzlich könnte man schon viele Fragen zum Zusammenbau im Forum klären, aber so ne gute Lektüre wo man immer mal wieder schnell und einfach nachschlagen kann finde ich persönlich angenehmer


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Das Heft wird  für mich leider zwei Wochen zu spät, wird aber trotzdem bestellt, steht bestimmt irgendetwas drin (vor allem bezüglich Bios) das ich nicht weiß.




Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, ist aber sicher trotzdem auch interessant wenns dann mal wieder ans aufrüsten geht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

braucht man wirklich n heft, um sich n rechner zusammenzubasteln? Also ich hab das damals auch ohne, rein nach der logik der versch. anschlüsse, geschafft ^^


----------



## Razor2408 (18. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt ganz sicher genug Leute die so ein Heft als Hilfe nehmen und es auch brauchen.


----------



## Hackman (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenn da ein paar Artikel zum Wakü-Kauf (fertig gegen selbstzusammengestellt) und vor allem zum richtigen Einbau und Betrieb/Wartung drin gewesen wär, dann ja. Aber so ist doch was für "Anfänger", hätte mir aber vor einigen jahren auch in der Form genutzt. hab auch meinen aktuellen PC mit ein wenig Hilfe von einem PCGH-Eigenbau-Poster zusammengebaut, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Nicht dass man die Wärmeleitpaste vergisst oder so


----------



## bokaJ95 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hackman schrieb:


> Wenn da ein paar Artikel zum Wakü-Kauf (fertig gegen selbstzusammengestellt) und vor allem zum richtigen Einbau und Betrieb/Wartung drin gewesen wär, dann ja.


 
Ein wakü special heft sollte es mal geben 
und da ja in der august ausgabe eh schon ein kleines pc bau tutorial drinnen war halte ich jetzt dieses heft für nicht so sinnvoll.
Und ich würde mir ein Wakü special heft auf jeden fall kaufen


----------



## XXTREME (27. Oktober 2010)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Es gibt ganz sicher genug Leute die so ein Heft als Hilfe nehmen und es auch brauchen.




Ja sicher die zig Tausend Konsoleros die mal irgendwann in anständiger Qualität spielen wollen. Ach nee ich vergass, die kaufen ja bei Media Markt eine Superduper High-End Fertigkiste . (Spass)

Sorry, PCGH ich brauchs nicht. Ein schönes Bios Sonderheft wäre mal ne Maßnahme .


----------



## Jazzman (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
das Heft ist für Anfänger, die sich ihren ersten Rechner zusammenstellen, sicherlich eine Hilfe.

Nur mal so nebenbei: was ist das für ein geiles weißes Mainbaord auf dem Bild? Gibts das wirklich oder war das Photoshop?


----------



## Arigato (27. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich hab das Heft vor 2 wochen bestellt, 2 euro Versandkosten. Ich hätte es eigentlich am Montag erwartet. Heute ist Mitwochabend, das Ding immer noch nicht da. Enttäuscht blja.


----------



## Krachbummente (27. Oktober 2010)

nen pc zusammenbauen ist doch nichts komliziertes. das ist eigentlich wie lego.
naja okay nicht ganz, aber wer nen alten p4 zusammenbauen kann kann das auch bei nem i7.
ich würde einfach vorher mal an nem alten rechner üben. d.h. auseinander bauen (vlt alles sauber machen) und wieder zs bauen.


----------



## BRAINDEAD (28. Oktober 2010)

BITTE ALS PDF ANBIETEN! ICH KANN ES SONST NICHT IN AUSTRALIEN LESEN!


----------



## PixelSign (28. Oktober 2010)

Krachbummente schrieb:


> nen pc zusammenbauen ist doch nichts komliziertes. das ist eigentlich wie lego...
> ich würde einfach vorher mal an nem alten rechner üben. d.h. auseinander bauen (vlt alles sauber machen) und wieder zs bauen.



man kann sich auch einfach dieses magazin kaufen, ist vllt weniger umständlich 
alternativ gibts auch genug videos bei youtube.


----------



## macskull (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute am Kiosk...habs aber leider nicht gefunden. Bei Amazon gibts das Heft auch nicht.
Weiß zufällig einer, ob man es sonst wo bestellen kann, ohne ein Mini Abo abzuschließen?
Mfg


----------



## BANANA (28. Oktober 2010)

macskull schrieb:


> Ich war heute am Kiosk...habs aber leider nicht gefunden. Bei Amazon gibts das Heft auch nicht.
> Weiß zufällig einer, ob man es sonst wo bestellen kann, ohne ein Mini Abo abzuschließen?
> Mfg


 
Habs leider auch nicht gefunden: (


----------



## Lamspringe93 (28. Oktober 2010)

Werde es mir auf jedenfall holen,... allein um meine PCGH-Sammlung zu erweitern ;P,... wie man selbstbaut weiß ich zwar schon,... mittlerweite habe ich 3 PC's zusammengebaut,... darunter ein 1000€ System für ein Freund (der hat einfach zu viel GELD!!!). Und es ist immer wieder ein schönes Gefühl die einzelnen Harwarekomponenten in den Händen zu halten und zusammen zu bauen. Ja ich gebe es zu ich Baue PC's einfach aus Leidenschaft. Das Problem ist nur, ich habe zu wenig Geld um das öfters zu machen xD.

MfG
Lamspringe93


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Oktober 2010)

das mit dem PDF wird langsam zum problem wenn man legal bleiben will,neeeee redakteure.

So an sich ist dieses heft etwas um neue Leser anzuwerben,gute idee.dann kommen die Sogenannten Fachleute von der Blöd zu PCGH.
Nee wie die sich da im forum anstellen.nebensache

Ich persöhnlich brauch dieses heft nicht,aber man hätte auch Wasserkühlung und eine marktübersicht machen können.
Zudem ein Overclocking artikel der genau erklärt ,wie man intel ,AMD übertaktet
Sogar eine tabelle wo welche CPU und GPU zusammenpassen sodass kein leistungsverlust ist.
Und keine Bremse im system drin ist.
Zu dem overclocking wäre auch die erklärung was was bewirkt,wo die risiken sind,und auch die alten systemen wie sockel a,775,939,754,am2(+) am3,1156,1368
Festplatten unterschiede bringt ahci was,warum raid.wie erkenne ich das eine festplatte beschädigt ist.
Und was bei vielen ein problem it ,wie lese ich ein Bluescreen aus.
warum kommen da nur kryptische zahlen bei der minidump auslesung heraus.
Und bitte solche gut recherchierten artikel dann Später als Download anbieten.
Von mir aus mit einen geschützten .DAA format oder einen mdx format beides kann passwörter festlegen und eine laufzeit.bei .daa sogar genau festlegen ob jemand berechtigt ist.
Dies ist auch bei PDF dateien so,leider ist acrobat ziemlich teuer 400€
Aber für ein neuen vertriebsweg wäre so eine investition mal gut .um zu sehen ob damit mittels script (bei dem verkauf vom käufer selbst festgelegten passwort,ja sowas kann acrobat)
das sollte doch machbar sein mittels vc++ redist oder einer anderen z.b php oder ssl technik.

Mir kommt es so vor als wolle man kein onlinevertrieb von PCGH und somit später den einstiegt in die E-book welt.das wird die zukunft sein.
den Print vertrieb wird es parralel geben, zumindest wird man von DVD zu usb wechseln.ich mein die werden dann noch billiger oder Die Blueray,mal sehn


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2010)

Wir hatten lange Zeit einen papierlosen Dienst (Epaper-Star) - dieser wurde aber wegen lachhafter Umsätze, großem technischen Aufwand und schlechter Bedienbarkeit dank DRM wieder eingestellt. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die derart offerierten PDFs kurzerhand geknackt wurden und damit druckfähige PDFs illegal verteilt wurden.

Und zum Thema Overclocking: Dafür haben wir ein eigenes Sonderheft veröffentlicht.

PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 03/2010 Overclocking - Sonderhefte - Heftbestellung - PCGH


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Oktober 2010)

es sollte auch nicht kopierbar sein und nicht druckbar das wäre sowiso egal,wer druck denn bitte 180 Seiten din a4 aus.das ist doch blödsinn meist wesendlich teurer als wenn man sich das Heft kauft.Zudem ist ja auch eine DVD drin.
Und wegen DRM ,ja nee,wiso klapt das denn bitte bei PC spilen denn,man kann ja die MS methode nehmen,wenn die server nichts kosten ansonsten müsste man selber ein server aufsetzen was meist mehr arbeit und Kosten verursacht,ausnahme wäre das die nachfrage und verkäufe für einen eigennen server billiger sind.Paar register mit rechner id, ip und kundendaten zu speichern wird wohl keinen admid ins schwitzen kommen.


----------



## P@tC@sh (30. Oktober 2010)

Eine gewisse Klientel ist sicher froh dass es sowas gibt,ist auch okay,gehöre zwar zur C64 Generation zwischendurch div. Konsolen,mit PC befasse ich mich aber erst seit ca 2 Jahren sehr intensiv und habe es auch geschafft was ordentliches zusammenzumechen.Letze Ausgabe war gekauft,diese werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich auslassen.Jemand hat erwähnt ,dass interessant wäre so ein How-To über Wakü für Frischlinge.Befüllen, Anordnung ,Pumpe einbinden,wo Kupplungen,Tipps und Tricks und Vorsichtsmassnahmen u.ä. etc. Fände ich auch i.O..

Treuer PCGH-Leser


----------



## BANANA (30. Oktober 2010)

BANANA schrieb:


> Habs leider auch nicht gefunden: (


 
Gefunden. Gekauft: )


----------



## mksu (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir das Heft am Donnerstag gekauft und kann als kurzes Feedback einfach nur ein  geben.

Ich interessiere mich sehr für PC's und Hardware, bin aber nicht der Geschickteste. Habe bei den letzten beiden Rechnern die ich zusammengebaut habe (einmal für mich und einmal für nen Kumpel) immer etwas Unterstützung gebraucht. Beim nächsten Mal will ich endlich alles alleine schaffen, da kommt das Sonderheft gerade recht. Klar stehen da viele Sachen drin die ich bereits kenne, aber auch viele die ich noch nicht kannte. Und selbst das Wissen über die Sachen die mir bereits bekannt waren musste ich mühsam zusammentragen, da ich mich nicht von kleinauf für PC's interessiert habe. Daher ist dieses Sonderheft eine tolle Sache.

Was ich persönlich Schade finde ist dass es anscheinend doch viele User gibt, die mit ihrer arrogant herablassenden Weise in den Kommentaren hier auf sich aufmerksam machen. Wenn man nicht alleine seinen PC zusammengebaut bekommt muss man sich bei den Kommentaren hier ja schon fast wie ein minderbemittelter Volltrottel vorkommen.

Mir ist es bisher in vielen anderen Foren (und damit meine ich nicht nur welche im technischen, sondern in so ziemlich jedem Bereich) aufgefallen, dass neue Mitglieder erstmal herablassend nach dem Motto "Was willst du Noob denn hier?" behandelt werden. Eigentlich hat sich die PCGH-Community bisher dadurch ausgezeichnet, dass auch Neulinge freundlich aufgenommen und Fragen von ihnen beantwortet wurden, die die Neulinge sich auch selbst mithilfe der Sufu hätten beantworten können.

Daher hoffe ich dass die "Vollpros" die hier über die Überflüssigkeit des Hefts ablästern ("Wer PCGH liest muss sich seinen eigenen PC selbst zusammenbauen können!") nur in der Minderheit sind. Und an die Adresse der "Vollpros" sei auch noch gerichtet:

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviele hier im Forum manchmal an ihre Grenzen stoßen wenn man eine auch nur etwas detailliertere Frage zu einem gewissen Fachgebiet stellt...


----------



## El Sativa (30. Oktober 2010)

wenn man im freundeskreis einen lieben menschen hat, der (nicht lachen) tatsächlich eine festplatte mit einer 3,5cm langen holzschraube mit dem akkuschrauber reinbügelt und sich somit die platine auf der platte spaltet, oder den abstandshalter fürs mainboard so gut positioniert, das beim einschalten sich die leiterbahnen aufrollen, sollte man diese zeitschrift weiterempfehlen.
ich habs zumindest getan......das weiterempfehlen, nicht das schrotten der komponenten^^


----------



## Antalos (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs mir heute auch mal gekauft...eigendlich kenne ich mich gut genug aus und habe auch schon den ein und anderen rechner zusammengebastelt...aber man lernt nie aus , zB hab ichs letztes jahr geschaft mein board beim ramwechsel per entladung zu grillen...

Da nächstes Jahr ja SandyBridge ansteht wollte ich mich in der theorie wieder auf den neuesten stand bringen und hat recht gut geklappt, hat sich ja nicht allzuviel getan^^

mfg Anta

PS: Finde aber 6€ sind für das schmale blatt recht viel verlangt...aber der inhalt passt.


----------



## TheMF6265 (30. Oktober 2010)

wollte das Sonderheft grad auch kaufen, Edeka hatte es aber nicht da 
wo wird das denn überall angeboten? hab noch nie ein sonderheft erworben...


----------



## derP4computer (30. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir heute das Heft gekauft.
Die CD ist klasse, nach einem langen Einkaufstag kann man sich von den Zusammenbauvideos berieseln lassen, auch wenn ich es schon alles kenne.


----------



## garfield36 (31. Oktober 2010)

Würde mir das Heft auch gerne kaufen. Leider ist es in Österreich bis dato nicht erhältlich.


----------



## TheMF6265 (3. November 2010)

für 5,99 ist der Inhalt wirklich ein wenig dürftig geraten


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. November 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Die große Mehrheit der PCGH-Leser mag zwar ihre PCs selbst bauen, ist aber sicherlich nicht mit diesem Wissen auf die Welt gekommen, sondern hat durch entsprechende Lektüre - etwa PC Games Hardware - das erforderliche Wissen erworben.



nö
Da gab es noch keine PCG-H 

Habe mir den ganzen Kram ala Wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt beigebracht.
Ich erinner mich noch an die "lustigen" Zeiten wo ich  versucht hatte eine ISA- SCSI Karte per Stecker (hatte den IRQ vergeben) auf ein Alii MoBo unter Dos am laufen zu kriegen.

Denoch viel Glück & Erfolg mit dem Heft.


----------



## alucian (3. November 2010)

Joa des passt schon so. Ihr dürft euer Geld auch verdienen^^ und bei euch hat man wenigstens das gefühl Kompetent und Sinnvoll beraten zu werden.

Nur leider denken viele Normal-User sie könnten nun alles nachdem sie sich eure Lektüre angeeignet hat.
Ich meine "Traum-Pc"ist schon weit gegriffen.

Grüßle der Alu^^.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. November 2010)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> wollte das Sonderheft grad auch kaufen, Edeka hatte es aber nicht da
> wo wird das denn überall angeboten? hab noch nie ein sonderheft erworben...





garfield36 schrieb:


> Würde mir das Heft auch gerne kaufen. Leider ist es in Österreich bis dato nicht erhältlich.



Ihr könnt das Sonderheft bei einem Händler  (einfach nachfragen) oder online bestellen.

PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 04/2010 PC im Eigenbau - Sonderhefte - Heftbestellung - PCGH


----------



## derP4computer (8. November 2010)

Ich wäre dafür die CD/DVD Papierverpackungen am Rand zu perforieren.
Habe mir nämlich das Deckblatt gleich mitabgerissen 
Alles andere hole ich mir dann nach und nach. 
Sechs Kerne soll er haben ................. Turbo ............ 
Ausser meine Frau will Weihnachten wieder in den Urlaub, dann wird es dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr. 
Ich muss kämpfen, ich muss PCGH lesen, ich muss Thuban haben.


----------



## FrozenBoy (11. November 2010)

geile Ausgabe, gleich gekauft als ich sie gesehen habe


----------



## GrafPsYcho (13. November 2010)

hab sie mir jetzt bestellt, mal schauen was ich dazu lerne


----------



## Arazis (17. November 2010)

Wirklich ein schönes Heft , falls einem mal was entfällt Nachblättern und ein *Aha so wars doch* Erlebniss haben


----------



## tt7crocodiles (22. November 2010)

Ich habe es doch nicht aushalten können und trotzt meines Versprechens das Heft gekauft 

Die Kiste meines Freundes muss mächtig aufgerüstet werden, hoffentlich finde ich da etwas nütztliches


----------



## Klatty (22. November 2010)

Hallo Leute
Habe mir das Heft auch sofort gekauft. Bin zwar Leser der 1. Stunde habe mir aber endlich eine SSD und Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit gegönnt und habe/hatte damit überhaupt garkeine erfahrung. So, und jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Ich möchte mein Win7(weil ich die SSD nicht zumüllen möchte) so schlank wie möglich machen. Auf Seite 65 habt ihr eine schöne Tabelle wo Programme von MS aufgelistet sind die man eigentlich nicht benötigt. Die Masse davon finde ich nicht um sie zu löschen. Wäre toll wenn mir jemand mitteilen könnte wo ich diese Programme finde um sie zu löschen. Unlocker habe ich schon installier und angewendet aber wie gesagt, die Masse finde ich garnicht um sie zu löschen.
Danke im Vorraus!!
Gruß
Klatty


----------



## BigBubby (10. Dezember 2010)

> Das PCGH-Sonderheft 04/2010 ist ab dem 27. Oktober 2010 im Handel erhältlich. Es bietet 84 Seiten, einen Datenträger und kostet 5,99 Euro. Sie können das Sonderheft bereits jetzt im Abo-Shop vorbestellen.


Was soll so eine alte "News"?

Mal kurz zum eingestellten digitalen Vertrieb: Das war einfach zu früh gewesen. Das Geschäft kommt jetzt erst langsam. Ich denke in 1-2 Jahren könnt ihr wieder einsteigen. Bis dahin dürften genügend Leute aus eurer Kliente sowas nutzen. (Momentan kaufen sowas fast nur applejünger und die haben bekanntlich meist keinen PC...)
Ich habe auch erst nachdem es eingestellt wurde überhaupt mitbekommen, dass es eine Digitale Version gab.


----------



## Wanderer (11. Dezember 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint liebe PCGH-Redaktion, aber eure Zielgruppe, sprich eure Stammleserschaft - grösstenteils wohl Techniknerds - werden höchstwahrscheinlich wissen wie man sich eine eigene Kiste zusammenbastelt,


 
Öööhm, und warum ist dieses Forum dann voll von Fragen in Bezug auf Einbau/Umbau etc?

Und überhaupt: wören alle so tolle Technikfreaks, bestünde jedes Computerforum nur noch aus Produktvorstellungen und dem Unterforum für Spiele aller Art


----------



## Dommerle (25. Dezember 2010)

Cooles Heft, doch ich glaube es gibt im Forum auch auf alle Fragen eine Antwort.


----------



## exa (31. Dezember 2010)

so langsam nervts...

seit Monaten ist die Werbung nun fast tagtäglich online... erst vorbestellbar, dann verfügbar, dann nachbestellbar, manchmal noch gepusht am selben Tag

jetz dürfte auch jeder letzte Hansel wissen dass es das Heft gibt, lasst gut sein!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Januar 2011)

@ exa : Bleib doch mal locker 

Ich hatte mal danach im Handel gesucht , es aber nie gefunden ....

Mittlerweile irgendwie verdrängt. Da war so ne "Erinnerung" nicht schlecht. Vor allem hab ich eben erst gelesen , dass es da auch darum geht, wie man ein frisches Win7 etwas ausmistet und entschlackt , gerade wegen SSD. Und da in meinem nächsten Rechner unbedingt ne SSD rein soll und ich immer noch XP User bin, passt das Heft sehr gut für mich und die kleine Erinnerung war für mich voll ok ....

Es liesst ja nicht jeder , jeden Tag hier .... manche auch nur alle 14 Tage , oder so ...

Überles die News doch einfach , wenn sie dich stört 

Kurz gesagt : Ich werd mal schaun, wie ich das Heft hier online bestellen kann, da ich´s im laden nicht finden konnte und für mich passte die News ...


Voll OK !  Auch wenn´s eher ne Erinnerung , als ne News war ...


Edit : Hab mir gerade , weil ich ja Richtung Mitte/Ende 2011 eh jede Ausgabe kaufen wollte , um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben , das Miniabo des Magazin´s + Sonderheft für insgesamt 7,90€ bestellt. Das ist ja echt fast geschenkt .... danke PCgamesHardware !  ( Sind insgesamt 4 Hefte !!! )


----------



## Florian (7. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, die Werbung für das Heft könnt ihr euch schenken. 

Wer nicht an der DVD interessiert ist, kriegt - oder hat bereits - dieses Heft ja auch *kostenlos* in der aktuellen regulären PCGH.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Januar 2011)

Traum-PC selbst bauen...
Warum sind dann Windows 7 Artikel im Heft?

Wie kommt ihr darauf das ich mir sowas als Betriebssystem auf meinen PC machen möchte?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Januar 2011)

Florian schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Werbung für das Heft könnt ihr euch schenken.
> 
> Wer nicht an der DVD interessiert ist, kriegt - oder hat bereits - dieses Heft ja auch *kostenlos* in der aktuellen regulären PCGH.



Sorry, aber wie kommst Du auf diese Idee?


----------



## garfield36 (7. August 2011)

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, möchte aber trotzdem noch meinen Senf zum Heft geben. Habe es mit ziemlicher Verspätung auch in Österreich bekommen. Mein Fazit: "Das Heft war eine einzige Enttäuschung".


----------

